# HILFE !! Mauszeiger klickt in Windows alles an



## Anonymous (13 September 2004)

Hallo,

habe seit heute ein riesen Problem, wenn ich nach dem Windows Start meine Maus bewegen will, klickt diese alles mögliche an. Ich bin mir sicher das es ein Virus ist.

Ich habe gearde so, antivir updaten können (nur mit Tasten gearbeitet), aber leider hat er nichts gefunden. Immer wenn ich Sie bewege wird alles rasant schnell verändert, sogar Einstellungen in Untermenüs.

Schreibe das Posting jetzt bei meinem Kumpel weil so kann ich die Kiste vergessen, selbst der abgesicherte Modus hängt sich auf.

Ich habe gemerkt, das alles irgendwann kurz pausiert, wenn ich dann auch nichts anklicke bleibt der Mauszeiger dann ruhig und ich kann mit den tasten "arbeiten"

Was kann ich machen, bitte helft mir, wollte heute etwas dringend am PC erldigen   

Thomas


----------



## Devilfrank (13 September 2004)

Passiert das generell oder nur wenn Du online bist?


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2004)

Es passierte zuerst als ich Online war, plötzlich war der PC so lahm und irgendwann hat die Maus alles angeklickt. Jetzt hab ich aber mein Modem abgesteckt und es passiert bei jedem Windows-Start.

Je langsamer ich die Maus bewege desto weniger klickt es rum, zum installieren würde ich es irgendwie noch schaffen.Wenn jemand wüsste was ich dagegen installieren kann.

Oh man ist der erste Virus nach Jahren und dafür diesmal ein wirklich agressiver


----------



## disciple (13 September 2004)

Mal erst stupide: du hast schon mal probiert ne andere Maus anzuschließen, für den Fall dass das ein Hardwareproblem ist??

Ansonsten ne Knoppix oder Antiviren-CD booten und damit mal nach dem rechten sehen.


----------



## Counselor (13 September 2004)

disciple schrieb:
			
		

> Mal erst stupide: du hast schon mal probiert ne andere Maus anzuschließen, für den Fall dass das ein Hardwareproblem ist??


Das ist das erste, was man macht. Maustreiber schon mal neu installiert? 
Was für eine Maus verwendest du (PS/2, USB, optisch, verkabelt)?

Ich vermute (aus Erfahrung) unerwartete Mausresets. Kuck mal im Systemprotokoll nach Einträgen mit der Ereignisquelle i8042prt und poste mal alle Fehlermeldungen. Im schlimmsten Fall ist ein Controller- oder RAM Fehler.


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2004)

Hi Leute,

danke erstmal für die schnellen Postings, bin vom schlimmsten ausgegangen aber hätte wohl erst doch die Maus überpüfen sollen. Sie scheint von der einen auf die andere Sekunde defekt geworden zu sein. 

Habe zwar nur ne alte kaputte Maus angeschlossen die nicht mehr hochscrollen kann, aber da hat sich dann nichts mehr bewegt.

Aber trotzdem Danke, wenigstens war es nichts "ernsteres"

Thomas


----------

